# A Really, Really, Really BAD Idea . . . .



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2015)

I have no idea what prompted me to do it. Maybe just seeing that innocent looking little packet of ketchup sitting by my shoptop . . . . but for whatever reason, I decided to prank my wife. I hadn't done it in a while so it was time. I had just been running the table saw and at night like this when everything is country quiet, she can hear everything I do out here even though the woodworking portion of my shop is 100' away from the house - the shop is a steel building and acts as a drum.

After I shut off my saw and walked passed my computer, I saw the packet of ketchup. For those that don't know, my wife is a nurse. So naturally being the prankster I am, I opened the packet of ketchup and smeared it all over my left pinkie finger and hand and made sure to get every drop out of the packet. I had bent my pinkie back before doing it as if it were gone. I wish my body was as flexible as my left pinkie finger. I then added a few drops of water to let it flow just right and rubbed it around and let it dribble down my sleeve. I knew the color wasn't perfect, but that initial effect is all your after for a prank like this.

I walked into the house and she was sitting on the edge of our bed texting our daughter. I presented the "bloody mess" and calmly said _"I REALLY fuc*ed up this time" _and feigned a look of pain. I didn't dramatize it because she would have known it was a prank. I never panic - never. She has known me since 1976 and has never seen me panic once in any kind of situation and we have been in some for sure, so you have to pre-plan a prank like this or it won't fly.

The very first millisecond I saw her response I knew it was a really, really, really, bad idea. She panicked. She freaked. She is pissed. I will be eating a bologna sandwich tonight. And I will have to make it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 13, 2015)

Ouch...


----------



## SENC (Nov 13, 2015)

Nope, not even @Tclem is that stupid!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm thinking your wife deserves pretty much everything on her "I want" list after that stunt

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tclem (Nov 13, 2015)

That's funny because I was mad I couldn't sharpen a knife and went out all half cocked and got one sharp enough I sliced into my thumb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2015)

I find the ladies just don't share our sense of humor Kevin, which is probably good for us.... had it been a guy, he would have probably laughed and said " stupid ba$tard" before he even knew it was a prank

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 13, 2015)

I like bologna

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2015)

Whoopsie.....I've thoight of doin that to Michele a couple times. But decided not to....she makes me dinner and does my laundry and cleans up after me....so....I prank my friends instead. :)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 13, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Whoopsie.....I've thoight of doin that to Michele a couple times. But decided not to....she makes me dinner and does my laundry and cleans up after me....so....I prank my friends instead. :)


Well she is with you so you must have tricked her at least once

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Nov 13, 2015)

As dumb as it was, though, I do appreciate the humorous distraction from Paris, Kevin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2015)

Some pranks are really more for the prankster... It appears this is falls into that category.

Enjoy your sandwich!


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have no idea what prompted me to do it. Maybe just seeing that innocent looking little packet of ketchup sitting by my shoptop . . . . but for whatever reason, I decided to prank my wife. I hadn't done it in a while so it was time. I had just been running the table saw and at night like this when everything is country quiet, she can hear everything I do out here even though the woodworking portion of my shop is 100' away from the house - the shop is a steel building and acts as a drum.
> 
> After I shut off my saw and walked passed my computer, I saw the packet of ketchup. For those that don't know, my wife is a nurse. So naturally being the prankster I am, I opened the packet of ketchup and smeared it all over my left pinkie finger and hand and made sure to get every drop out of the packet. I had bent my pinkie back before doing it as if it were gone. I wish my body was as flexible as my left pinkie finger. I then added a few drops of water to let it flow just right and rubbed it around and let it dribble down my sleeve. I knew the color wasn't perfect, but that initial effect is all your after for a prank like this.
> 
> ...


Will she let ya use the stove to at least fry the bologna up....throw some onion , , cheese on that rascal . Grab the samich and puter. .........ya know we're all right behind ya........ lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## drycreek (Nov 15, 2015)

You know that was bad timing, wife just said Christmas is just around the corner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 15, 2015)

Just saw this. Bad move my friend. Better sleep with one eye open for a few nights! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2015)

Tony said:


> Just saw this. Bad move my friend. Better sleep with one eye open for a few nights! Tony


Yep. And whatever you do, don't think of Lorena Bobbit before bedtime. Might not be good for dreams.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 15, 2015)

I've been chuckling about this all afternoon. It sounds exactly like the way it would  has gone down here. The last time I really did come in and say "I can't glue this one, we need to go to the ER" (When I wrecked my finger on the bandsaw) she said "Ok - Let me go change my shoes.." And she did

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 16, 2015)

Does your dog have any spare room its dog house. Your lucky she didn't pass out, like wife did. Mine wasn't a prank though.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 17, 2015)

I know your wife has an account on here too, so she is probably getting a few laughs NOW seeing how most of agree it was not a very bright move on your part . Tell her we would all love to see the pics of you curled up in the dog house sharing your bologna

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I know your wife has an account on here too, so she is probably getting a few laughs NOW seeing how most of agree it was not a very bright move on your part . Tell her we would all love to see the pics of you curled up in the dog house sharing your bologna




I have not made her aware of this thread, and have no plans to now that it is obvious her support here far exceeds that of my own. 

I checked and she has not logged in since Oct. 1st. I think I will disable her account and claim that the forum has crashed - she appears to have forgotten about my little prank and I want to keep it that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 17, 2015)

So I shouldn't have sent her a pm?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2015)

SENC said:


> So I shouldn't have sent her a pm?



No, you need to text her or FB her if you want to get me in hot water because someone may have disabled her notifications on this forum.  
Probably @NYWoodturner

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 17, 2015)

Friends helping friends.........lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> No, you need to text her or FB her if you want to get me in hot water because someone may have disabled her notifications on this forum.
> Probably @NYWoodturner


We would never want to cause trouble for you, especially not me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Well she is with you so you must have tricked her at least once


I have used a spider here n there. Did you see the video of my tub spider?
Hehehehe

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> No, you need to text her or FB her if you want to get me in hot water because someone may have disabled her notifications on this forum.
> Probably @NYWoodturner




Ha, yeah right, @NYWoodturner wants to sit back and watch the show too........he's not gonna bail you out

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------

